

HN Request: Please add links to comment threads to @newsycombinator posts - kortina

The HN Twiiter account is my favorite source of content, but there's no easy way to find the HN discussion thread. When I read this today, http://twitter.com/newsycombinator/status/7335235548 , I wanted to see what the HN community had to say, but the only way to do so was to go to the main HN site and search for WIP. Very cumbersome.<p>Please vote up if you want discussion thread links on the HN twitter account!
======
jrnkntl
Follow <http://twitter.com/YCHackerNews> instead

------
rincewind
tell riklomas

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=158777>

